# 2011 Sempre



## trunkz22 (Sep 12, 2008)

Any one have any photos of this bad boy? Any one own one yet? I'm curious to know the geo and component specs.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Google for photos and geometry. In Europe there will be finished bikes available with Veloce, 105 and Ultegra. It will come in Celeste, blue and red, and possibly also orange.


----------



## trunkz22 (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks KBWH. I've seen a lot of pics and I just came across the geo right now. The one thing I'd like to know is the component specs for the Ultegra build. I'm wondering if they'll have the sweet looking Reparto Course brakes =]


----------

